# Walking Blog



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I have started to move our Walks from our web to a blog, I have only done a few at the moment but I will be adding more soon.

Walking


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Ralph

Those walks look really interesting and your blog is very informative. Keep them coming.

Milly


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Hi Ralph
> 
> Those walks look really interesting and your blog is very informative. Keep them coming.
> 
> Milly


Will do


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

added a few more


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

ralph-dot said:


> I have started to move our Walks from our web to a blog, I have only done a few at the moment but I will be adding more soon.
> 
> Walking


I will sleep better tonight now that I know that.

Personally, I think walking is overrated........

.......unless you are walking to a Public House. :lol:


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > I have started to move our Walks from our web to a blog, I have only done a few at the moment but I will be adding more soon.
> ...


They usually do


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice one.

Another good site for those interested in walking is Walking Englishman

Dunworkin


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Dunworkin said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Another good site for those interested in walking is Walking Englishman
> 
> Dunworkin


Very good site.

My walks are a lot shorter than that and a lot are from campsites.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I know walking doesn't seem to be popular but I have added some more and they do involve drinking most of the time

Walking


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone got any other good walking sites? Thanks for yours Ralph, you are now on my favourites  I like your ideas of shortish walks with pubs involved.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Added another one from a campsite, Wild Rose Camping near Appleby

http://ralph-dot-walking.blogspot.com/2011/06/walk-appleby-in-westmorland.html


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

*Two from the White Water Caravan Club Site.*

Two walks from the White Water Caravan Club Site.

http://ralph-dot-walking.blogspot.com/2011/06/walk-river-tees-1-stockton-on-tees.html

http://ralph-dot-walking.blogspot.com/2011/06/walk-river-tees-2-newport-bridge.html


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Added some more

http://ralph-dot-walking.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

This site may be of interest.

It's really aimed at owners of the Satmap GPS unit for walkers (excellent bit of kit, incidentally), but could be useful to others. The Satmap allows you to record where you've walked, and the linked website is a location where owners can upload their walks for others to share. You need to have a Satmap to register for the site to download the walks in GPX format, but you can see them in Googlemaps (and I'm assuming print) without registering. NB the locations along the walk aren't necessarily points of interest or where you'd need to make a decision of which path to follow, it's just that the Satmap records a waypoint every X seconds (X set by which power mode the unit is in).

If you were to get a Satmap or equivalent Ralph, you could augment your site with a map of the route you took. I started doing this on my site (example), but didn't take it very far. Actually, thinking about it, you could do the same thing by just putting a route in googlemaps manually and linking it from your site.

Paul


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Hi Ralph. Like you blogspot. These are the sort of walks we like to do.
Keep on adding them!
Chris


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

bellabee said:


> Hi Ralph. Like you blogspot. These are the sort of walks we like to do.
> Keep on adding them!
> Chris


Thanks, most are short and and from campsites


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I have added some new walks lately

http://ralph-dot-walking.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

For anyone interested I wrote a few walks in 'UK Touring'

Three Walks in Swaledale

A Walk in Wharfedale

A Walk in Cleveland Hills

Walks from Castlerigg Hall Keswick

CC Morvich/Falls of Glomach

Have a look at them recommend Swaledale

At present walking the Wainwrights in the Lakes

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Jodi1 said:


> Anyone got any other good walking sites? Thanks for yours Ralph, you are now on my favourites  I like your ideas of shortish walks with pubs involved.


Here are some both in the UK and abroad.

http://www.azenhadoramalho.com
http://www.walkhighlands.co.uk
http://www.trailzilla.com
http://www.walking-routes.co.uk
http://www.walkingworld.com
http://www.franceonfoot.com
http://www.gr-infos.com/gr-en.htm
http://www.topwalks.net/en/index.htm

Christine


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Mmmm..... not sure they count as a walk??? 

Do two/three miles most Saturdays in one town or other just following my better half looking for a new pair of shoes!!!!

Wilt.


----------

